# dont know if this is the right place for this but does anyone else use these as enclosures?



## kanito107 (Dec 13, 2011)

just found them at walmart thought they might be usefull


----------



## SgtSparkles (Dec 14, 2011)

if you go to the storage isle at walmart you'll find a sterilyte tub the same size as that for $1.48 which are stackable and i use


----------



## littleredrider (Dec 16, 2011)

I have used these as temporary containers for both tarantulas and small snakes. I say temporary because these containers are not very "stable" and they tend to bend or collapse if you put enough pressure on them. Not a good thing when you're housing delicate critters!


----------



## Delight (Dec 21, 2011)

I use those for jumping spiders, but not for Ts.


----------



## Camille (Jan 8, 2012)

We use these for incubating snake eggs this season. Dont know why as we have better containers It was just what was available at the time and we had two snake clutches with 100% hatch rate for two colurbrid clutches and also hatched out beardies in thee containers.. Wouldn't put any animals in it other than that though as Like was mentioned their flimsy and bend I also find the top doesn't shut tight enough to be fully escape proof.


----------



## HoboAustin (Jan 8, 2012)

I've thought of using them before, just have to put a little tape on the lid so It cant pop off.


----------



## Toogledoo (Jan 9, 2012)

If they're flimsy, I wouldn't use them. We use anything we can find if it's sturdy enough. I've housed an A. Avic sling in a parmesan cheese container.


----------



## Stan Schultz (Jan 9, 2012)

kanito107 said:


> just found them at walmart thought they might be usefull
> ...


Possibly for tarantulas that aren't to large or too prone for chewing their way out. I wouldn't even think of using these for _T. blondi_, _L. parahybana_, or some of the larger, more active Old World species.

At first blush it looks like a good idea (depending on how many salads you can eat in one lifetime compared to the number of tarantulas you're keeping), especially with the smaller species or as emergency enclosures. But with a little deeper consideration maybe not so much.

Good to know you're still thinking about the topic though!


Enjoy your little, 8-legged, organic hellion named "Marketside!" I'll take mine with lo-cal ranch, please.


----------

